# Little known facts



## Philpug (Jul 7, 2008)

What are some little known facts that you are proud to spew at parties and such? 

One of mine...

The only animal with 4 knees...Elephant.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

I got a whole ton of them from reading the 'real facts' inside of Snapple caps.

Texas is the only state that permits residents to cast absentee ballots from space.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2008)

Lobsters used to be prison food.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Lobsters used to be prison food.



The prisoners used to complain about having to eat lobster all the time.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 7, 2008)

An average family of 4 should have their septic tank pumped every 3 years.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> The prisoners used to complain about having to eat lobster all the time.



They even passed a law (in Maine anyway) limiting how many lobsters you could feed the prisoners. I guess you used to be able to just scoop them up out of the tide pools.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

The square dance is the official dance of the state of Washington.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 7, 2008)

Cat peckers have little prickly barbs on them.

*shrug*


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Cat peckers have little prickly barbs on them.
> 
> *shrug*



Barnacles proportionately have the largest penis'.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

Hawaii is the only U.S. state never to report a temperature of zero degrees F or below. 



Dr Skimeister said:


> Cat peckers have little prickly barbs on them.
> 
> *shrug*



 Is that where the term 'prick' came from?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 7, 2008)

That Mt Washington is NOT the highest peak in the east


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 7, 2008)

The opossum is the only North American marsupial.

The opossum has the most advanced immune system on the planet.

The opossum has an opposable thumb on their hind feet allowing them to grasp.


----------



## hardline (Jul 7, 2008)

the mason dixon line almost runs through nj.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 7, 2008)

Bob Weir has dyslexia


----------



## ski9 (Jul 7, 2008)

The average bra size today is 36C. Ten years ago it was 34B.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 7, 2008)

North Jersey is the car theft capital of the world, with more cars stolen in Newark then any other city. Even the 2 largest cities, NYC and LA put together.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rudyard Kipling, living in Vermont in the 1890’s invented the game of snow golf.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 7, 2008)

Humans are the only species on earth that have face-to-face sex.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 7, 2008)

ski9 said:


> North Jersey is the car theft capital of the world, with more cars stolen in Newark then any other city. Even the 2 largest cities, NYC and LA put together.



Top Ten Auto-Theft Cities 2007

   1.
      Modesto, CA
   2.
      Las Vegas, NV
   3.
      San Diego / Carls-bad/San Marcos CA
   4.
      Stockton, CA
   5.
      San Francisco/ Oak-land/Freemont CA
   6.
      Laredo, TX
   7.
      Alburquerque, NM
   8.
      Phoenix/Mesa/ Scottsdale AZ
   9.
      Yakima, WA
  10.
      Tuscon AZ

Ranked by the rate of vehicle thefts reported per 100,000 people based on the 2007 U.S. Census Population Estimates.
Source: National Insurance Crime Bureau.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Bob Weir has dyslexia



So....do you suppose Barlow dumbed things down for him?  :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Top Ten Auto-Theft Cities 2007
> 8. Phoenix/Mesa/ Scottsdale AZ



I was car jacked in Phoenix in 1995.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Top Ten Auto-Theft Cities 2007
> 
> 
> 9.  Yakima, WA
> ...



What the Hell is going on in Yakima?

But that's surely good for the Newark Chamber of Commerce...the dense population keeps them off some of the lists.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 7, 2008)

Most elephants weigh less than the tongue of the blue whale.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 7, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Bob Weir has dyslexia



Really?  I never knew that.  

He's agnostic too; so does he ponder the existence of dog?


----------



## ski9 (Jul 7, 2008)

Your tongue is the only muscle in your body that is attached at only one end.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 7, 2008)

ski9 said:


> What the Hell is going on in Yakima?



I don't know but I hear the women have nice racks there! ...yuck yuck yuck!


----------



## ski9 (Jul 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I was car jacked in Phoenix in 1995.



Did he/she get caught?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Really?  I never knew that.
> 
> He's agnostic too; so does he ponder the existence of dog?



perhaps.....

......he did like the joke about the dog having no nose


Bob Weir also (or at least used to) consumes only a raw diet.  A friend of mine worked at the Memorial in Burlington back in the 90's.  Ratdog came to town and I helped him out to get free tickets.  One of things I had to do was go across the street to the juice bar for 6 pints of carrot juice.  They were all for Bob and the raw diet thing was explained to me.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 7, 2008)

According to statistics, Australian women the are most likely to have sex on the first date.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Did he/she get caught?



No. My mother was actually driving (I was visiting and it was her car). Guy steps into the road in front of us at a red light with big shiny gun. Tells us to get the f out and the takes off. They found her car with the keys in it a few weeks later and a full tank of gas. She was a little bummed because she was just about to get a check from the insurance co.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2008)

A human can fold a normal piece of paper over onto itself no more than seven times.  Try It!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2008)

The tallest country in the world is the Netherlands. (average height of the people)


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> The tallest country in the world is the Netherlands. (average height of the people)



....so much for the theory that puffing herb stunts your growth :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> The tallest country in the world is the Netherlands. (average height of the people)



Also the highest.    Well at least in Amsterdam and Haarlem.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> No. My mother was actually driving (I was visiting and it was her car). Guy steps into the road in front of us at a red light with big shiny gun. Tells us to get the f out and the takes off. They found her car with the keys in it a few weeks later and a full tank of gas. She was a little bummed because she was just about to get a check from the insurance co.



Man, that kinda sucks all around, but at least nobody was physically hurt. Consolation in that he's likely in jail for something else.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 7, 2008)

A shrimp’s heart is in its head.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2008)

ski9 said:


> A shrimp’s heart is in its head.



Only if you consider the the cefalathorax a head. ;-)


----------



## hardline (Jul 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> A human can fold a normal piece of paper over onto itself no more than seven times.  Try It!



mythbusters?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2008)

hardline said:


> mythbusters?



I think they did it, but started with a piece of paper that filled an aircraft hanger. ;-)


----------



## ski9 (Jul 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Only if you consider the the cefalathorax a head. ;-)



You bet I do!


The largest toy distributor in the world is McDonald’s.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 7, 2008)

Armored knights in medieval times raised their visors to identify themselves when they rode past their king. This custom has become the modern military salute.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 7, 2008)

At the deepest point in the ocean the pressure is more than 8 tons per square inch, or the equivalent of one person trying to support 50 jumbo jets.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 8, 2008)

The Salomon 727 is the basic design of almost all current heal piece designs.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 8, 2008)

(for the cyclists)

Campagnolo makes automobile rims


----------



## noski (Jul 8, 2008)

A pearl will melt in vinegar. I am NOT trying that with mine...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2008)

Topless saleswomen are legal in Liverpool , UK BUT only in  a Tropical fish store


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Topless saleswomen are legal in Liverpool , UK BUT only in  a Tropical fish store



Are they mermaids?


----------



## Paul (Jul 8, 2008)

101 Dalmatians and Peter Pan (Wendy) are the only two Disney cartoon features with both parents that are present and don't die throughout the movie


----------



## Marc (Jul 8, 2008)

Little known fact- ctenidae actually does ski.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Little known fact- ctenidae actually does ski.



'Struth.


----------



## Marc (Jul 8, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> 'Struth.



Way to show up here and leave me  high and dry over here.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> 101 Dalmatians and Peter Pan (Wendy) are the only two Disney cartoon features with both parents that are present and don't die throughout the movie



That's an interesting factoid. It seems like the mice and the ducks were being raised by unmarried uncles or aunts. very weird for a "family" oriented company. Same thing with Popeye, Olive oyl and their bastard child, Swee'pea.  Was that some kinda foreshadowing of the future?


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Way to show up here and leave me  high and dry over here.



I got your back over there. Just reading from the top down.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I got your back over there. Just reading from the top down.



suck up


----------



## Marc (Jul 8, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I got your back over there. Just reading from the top down.



I spoke too soon.  I take back anything bad I've ever said about you.  Except the one about the chimpanzees, that one's true.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> I spoke too soon.  I take back anything bad I've ever said about you.  Except the one about the chimpanzees, that one's true.



They weren't all chimpanzees.


----------



## Paul (Jul 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That's an interesting factoid. It seems like the mice and the ducks were being raised by unmarried uncles or aunts. very weird for a "family" oriented company. Same thing with Popeye, Olive oyl and their bastard child, Swee'pea.  Was that some kinda foreshadowing of the future?



I think Swee'Pea was adopted. Otherwise, Olive Oyl would've been shaped more like a bong.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> I think Swee'Pea was adopted. Otherwise, Olive Oyl would've been shaped more like a bong.



:lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> :lol:



Hmm, Olive sure didn't have breeder hips, good point. I think I'll do some research on it today, cuz I can't make a profitable trade if my life depended on it. Much like the casinos, walking away and sidelining can be the better option.

What's the deal with Swee'pea? Whose kid is he anyway? 
First, he is neither Olive nor Popeye's child. There are two versions of his origin. In his first appearance, he is sent as protection from the Demonians who want him because of a group of moles on his back that look like the number 7 on a pair of dice. The other story is that he has been made Crown Prince of Demonia and an uncle wants to kill him so he is again sent away. In any case, he appears to be Demonian in origin and is adopted by Popeye. He first appears on July 28, 1933.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 8, 2008)

From a trivia website:

In the cartoons, Swee'pea was Olive Oyl's cousin.

FROM WHAT POD SPRANG SWEE'PEA?
Lil Swee'Pea, as Popeye likes to say, is an "adoptid infink." Historians of newspaper comics say he first appeared in his long nightshirt on July 28, 1933. The expressive babe appeared in his first cartoon short film in Max Fleischer's 1936 "Little Swee'Pea," in which Popeye blusters:

There's no ifs or maybes
I'll never has babies!
I'm Popeye The Sailor Man!

Popeye first appeared on Jan. 17, 1929, in the comic strip Thimble Theatre, which had already been drawn for 10 years by E.C. Segar.
The strip originally revolved around Olive Oyl's family. Her parents were Cole and Nana Oyl and she had a brother named Castor Oyl and a boyfriend, Ham Gravy. She was also — believe it or not — a tad pudgy in the beginning. (Too much Ham Gravy, no doubt.)
Popeye quickly eclipsed the other characters to become the star.
http://www.jewishworldreview.com/0905/glad_u_asked.php3?printer_friendly


In 1933, Popeye received a foundling baby in the mail, whom he adopted and named "Swee'Pea".

Swee' Pea (Popeye's "adopted" baby son in the comics, Olive's cousin in the cartoons)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Popeye


----------



## ski9 (Jul 8, 2008)

The Mona Lisa has no eyebrows—shaved eyebrows were a fad at the time.


----------



## Marc (Jul 8, 2008)

Wait, shaved eyebrows aren't still in style?


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 8, 2008)

The average "sneeze" burns roughly 12 calories.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 8, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> The average "sneeze" burns roughly 12 calories.



Sounds like a good reason not to take allergy medication.


----------



## skidbump (Jul 8, 2008)

The average penis on a blue whale is 6 feet long


----------



## ski9 (Jul 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Wait, shaved eyebrows aren't still in style?



Sure. And a little tease for OldsnowboarderME....


----------



## Paul (Jul 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Wait, shaved eyebrows aren't still in style?



Where've you been? Monobrows are all the rage now.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 8, 2008)

It is illegal to:
take a lion to the movies in Baltimore
hunt bison from the second story of a hotel in Texas
have a gorilla in the back seat of a car in Massachusetts

Bricklaying was a hobby of Winston Churchill.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 8, 2008)

Subaru backwards says U R a Bus but A Toyota backwards is still A Toyota.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 9, 2008)

The "Elm Street" in "Nightmare on Elm Street" is in Potsdam, NY. Wes Craven was a professor at Clarkson University in Potsdam, and a students in one of his classes made a film project parodying horror movies, shot on Elm Street.

I also heard rumors (significantly less substantiated) that the lore behind People Under the Stairs is based on events that took place in what is now a (sketchy) frat house at Clarkson.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

THe donut hole was created by Capt. Blondell so that he could put the pastry on the ship's wheel spoke while steering the ship.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2008)

Woodpeckers wrap their tongues around their brains to cushion the blow from hammering.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Woodpeckers wrap their tongues around their brains to cushion the blow from hammering.



That's pretty cool.


A pigeon's feathers are heavier than its bones.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Lobsters used to be prison food.



Did you learn that on the Duck tours in boston?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> Did you learn that on the Duck tours in boston?



No, I'm from Maine. I've spent enough summers on the coast to have heard it from several sources. Never been on a Duck tour.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2008)

There are 4 bones in the human leg.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> There are 4 bones in the human leg.



A quarter of the bones in your body are in your feet.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

The Wishbone in a bird acts like bellows when the bird flaps its wings during flight so that air is pushed out and the bird can breath during flight.


----------



## Paul (Jul 10, 2008)

Sushi is NOT raw or uncooked fish.


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2008)

Marc's girlfriend is real, she isn't under the influence of mind altering drugs or structured cash payments and is involved in the relationship completely voluntarily without duress.

Ok, sometimes with duress, but I digress.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> Marc's girlfriend is real, she isn't under the influence of mind altering drugs or structured cash payments and is involved in the relationship completely voluntarily without duress.
> 
> Ok, sometimes with duress, but I digress.



I think you misread the thread title.

*Little known facts* NOT *Largely exaggerated fiction*


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Now I have heard you do all most the same thing when MTB but use a different part of your anatomy to cushion your brain because it located closer to that region..





OldsnowboarderME said:


> Yes I am referring to you bvibert ...
> come after a old man will ya ..



Me?  Come after you?  I think you have me confused with someone else.  Did you remember to take your meds today??


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

Paul said:


> Sushi is NOT raw or uncooked fish.


You are correct!
I was exposed to Sushi last year for the first time and I'm hooked!
Yum!!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 10, 2008)

Paul said:


> Sushi is NOT raw or uncooked fish.


 
That would be sashimi!


----------



## Philpug (Jul 13, 2008)

the only days of the year when there are no professional sports played are the day before and day after the MLB All Star Game.


----------



## Marc (Jul 14, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> the only days of the year when there are no professional sports played are the day before and day after the MLB All Star Game.



The Tour de France riders beg to differ.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> The Tour de France riders beg to differ.



..clarification..Drug free days .


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> ..clarification..Drug free days .



So then none of the baseball games count either then?? :roll:


----------



## Marc (Jul 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So then none of the baseball games count either then?? :roll:



What?  There's no juicing in baseball.  It's the cleanest sport around.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> What?  There's no juicing in baseball.  It's the cleanest sport around.



Huh, I must be confusing it with the other sport who's three most important pieces of equipment are the ball, bat, and needle.


----------



## Marc (Jul 14, 2008)

Obviously thinking of cricket.  I knew it all along.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> Obviously thinking of cricket.  I knew it all along.



That must be the one.  Bunch of lousy juicers! :roll:


----------



## Marc (Jul 14, 2008)

Speaking of the Tour... little know fact, attempting to ride today's stage would probably result in my death via exhaustion:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> Speaking of the Tour... little know fact, attempting to ride today's stage would probably result in my death via exhaustion:



Nope, I'm pretty sure everyone already knew that.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Huh, I must be confusing it with the other sport who's three most important pieces of equipment are the ball, bat, and needle.



Speaking of baseball and little known facts...

When he was still in the minor league, Yogi Berra had 23 RBI's in one day. Some say it was one game, some say it was a double header. Not sure which but it is still an amazing feat.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 14, 2008)

Sam Adams is now the largest American-owned brewer, followed by Yuengling's and Sierra Nevada.

Much rather have SA as the "National Icon."


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Sam Adams is now the largest American-owned brewer, followed by Yuengling's and Sierra Nevada.
> 
> Much rather have SA as the "National Icon."



Damn, our little Sam is all grown up.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Damn, our little Sam is all grown up.



Best part is, we can now call Bud drinkers beer snobs for drinking foreign beers. Damn foreign countries, flooding our markets with cheep beer-like swill.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Best part is, we can now call Bud drinkers beer snobs for drinking foreign beers. Damn foreign countries, flooding our markets with cheep beer-like swill.



:lol:


----------



## Paul (Jul 14, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Sam Adams is now the largest American-owned brewer, followed by Yuengling's and Sierra Nevada.
> 
> Much rather have SA as the "National Icon."



This.

Yuengling also. With a cheesesteak.....*drool


----------



## Philpug (Jul 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> This.
> 
> Yuengling also. With a cheesesteak.....*drool



Gimme a Yuengling over a Samuel Smith knock off any day.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 14, 2008)

Little known fact: 696 Americans died in recreational boating accidents in 2006   I'm guessing that Stell-bud-ecks had a bit to do with more than a few of them


----------



## awf170 (Jul 15, 2008)

skidbump said:


> The average penis on a blue whale is 6 feet long



Oh no, I am not trying that.  The horse already gave me enough trouble and it was like a quarter of that length.  Man my colon hurts.

*NSFW*
http://www.2guys1horse.com/


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

There were approximately 329,000 breast implant surgeries in the United States in 2006


----------



## ski9 (Jul 15, 2008)

There were 11.5 million cosmetic surgeries in 2006, according to the US Census Bureau.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

Beavers were once the size of bears.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

ski9 said:


> There were 11.5 million cosmetic surgeries in 2006, according to the US Census Bureau.



Worldwide maybe..but I doubt it...since there aren't even that many Dr.s


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Worldwide maybe..but I doubt it...since there aren't even that many Dr.s



I think simple things like facial peels or mole removals also count, so that ups the capacity of doctors quite a bit.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Beavers were once the size of bears.



And bears were once the size of beavers.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Worldwide maybe..but I doubt it...since there aren't even that many Dr.s



What difference does it make if there are 11.5M doctors or not?  Is each doctor only allowed to perform 1 surgery a year?  It would only take around 32K doctors doing an average of 1 surgery a day for a year to get to 11.5M


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Worldwide maybe..but I doubt it...since there aren't even that many Dr.s



There were nearly 11.5 million surgical and nonsurgical procedures performed in the United States, as reported by the American Society for Aesthetic Plastic Surgery (ASAPS). Surgical procedures accounted for nearly 19% of the total with nonsurgical procedures making up 81% of the total. 

Americans spent approximately $12.4 billion on cosmetic procedures last year

http://www.surgery.org/press/procedurefacts-asqf.php


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2008)

And we're still fat, ugly and lazy.  This is not money well spent.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> And we're still fat, ugly and lazy.  This is not money well spent.



You shouldn't talk about yourself like that, it's not good for your self esteem.  Don't worry, if you keep spending money on cosmetic surgery eventually you'll be beautiful.  Look what it did for Michael Jackson.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I think simple things like facial peels or mole removals also count, so that ups the capacity of doctors quite a bit.



I misread that..I thought it said cosmetic surgeons..not cosmetic surgeries..my bad..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

The world's first escalator was built in Coney Island, NY, in 1896.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The world's first escalator was built in Coney Island, NY, in 1896.



Escalators can never be broken. They can only temporarily be stairs.

We apologize for the convenience.


----------

